# annual testing before breeding



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

I've read that some tests such as CERF should be done annually, or at least before breeding. I was surprised that the sire of our prospective puppy has not had an eye exam in a while - apparently his puppies have tested clear since then, though. Is it unusual to skip testing? This is a seven-year-old dog, so perhaps his health is established. This is also a very experienced breeder.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WinnieJane said:


> I've read that some tests such as CERF should be done annually, or at least before breeding. I was surprised that the sire of our prospective puppy has not had an eye exam in a while - apparently his puppies have tested clear since then, though. Is it unusual to skip testing? This is a seven-year-old dog, so perhaps his health is established. This is also a very experienced breeder.


A lot of breeders will repeat OFA eye testing but not resubmit. It's possible that he has had additional tests done. It's also possible he hasn't. Some breeders repeat annually, some every 2 years, some every 3 years. I do try to make sure I have a current OFA eye exam within a year or so of a planned breeding on my own dogs. I don't know of him having produced any eye issues. I actually used the stud dog you are asking about last May.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Beautiful puppies - I saw the pictures on your blog! 

As always, thank you for the perspective.



CharismaticMillie said:


> A lot of breeders will repeat OFA eye testing but not resubmit. It's possible that he has had additional tests done. It's also possible he hasn't. Some breeders repeat annually, some every 2 years, some every 3 years. I do try to make sure I have a current OFA eye exam within a year or so of a planned breeding on my own dogs. I don't know of him having produced any eye issues. I actually used the stud dog you are asking about last May.


----------

